# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  حائط صد : محمود الدرديري ( osono ) : ماليها إلا الشفووت

## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
حائط صد
محمود الدرديري ( osono )
ماليها إلا الشفووت

*ايام قليلة تفصلنا عن اهم مباريات زعيم الاندية السودانيه فى دورى المجموعات لدورى ابطال افريقيا عندما يستضيف فريق وفاق سطيف الجزائرى
*وهى مباراة تعنى الكثير للمريخ الذى يبحث عن الفوز ولا شئ سواه من اجل ضمان التواجد فى الدور قبل النهائى لهذه المسابقة
*لن نُطلق العنان لاحلامنا ولن نتحدث عن فوز مريخى(ساحق ومضمون) على الفريق الجزائرى الذى (هرب منه الوصيف)وجعل سمعة البلاد على المحك.دون عمل متواصل وإجتهاد
*كل هذه الامنيات مرتبطة بحناجر (شفوت المدرجات) الذين ينتظرهم دور كبير لا يقل عن دور(بكرى المدينة وجمال سالم) داخل ارضية الملعب
*شخصياً اصبح فى غاية الإطمئنان عندما يكون الحسم بيد(شفوت المدرجات) لان التجارب علمتنا انهم لايخيبون الظن.ودائماً نجدهم فى الموعد تماماً
*لن اطالب الجمهور بالحضور(لان هذا الامر مفروغ منه)ولا اعتقد ان هنالك مشجع مريخى يُمكن ان يلزم داره ويفضل متابعة اللقاء عبر التلفاز
*وما نتابعه من حراك كبير لمختلف الكيانات التشجيعية تجهيزاً وإعداداً لهذه المباراة يؤكد اننا سنُشاهد (ملحمة جماهيريه) لم تشهدها البلاد فى قريباً
*أبدع شفوت المدرجات فى مباراة الترجى التونسى الشهيره وتابعنا الملعب يشتعل بالنيران ليعترف اللاعب الدولى التونسى(مجدى تراوى) امس الاول عبر برنامج(ستاد التونسية) انهم واجهوا لحظات عصيبة فى لقاءهم مع المريخ السودانى عام 2009 بسبب الجماهير الغفيرة التى إحتلت الإستاد منذ وقت مبكر واشعلت النيران وادخلت الرعب فى قلوب نجوم عملاق باب سويقة
*نفس الامر تكرر امام فريق عزام التنزانى وشاهدنا الرعب فى عيون لاعبى الفريق بسبب الحشود الكبيره التى إحتلت المدرجات وحولت الملعب لبركان لتصنع اجمل إنتصار واروع تاهل فى اخر لحظات المباراة
*إذا ما حاولنا ان نستعرض (ملاحم جماهير المريخ العظيمه) لن تكفينا المساحه بكل تاكيد.وماذكرته سابقاً هى نماذج بسيطة لما ظل يفعله زلزال الملاعب فى كل فريق يحاول ان يخرج منتصراً من ملعب القلعة الحمراء
*الان امامنا مباراة لاتقبل سوى الإنتصار حتى لا يدخل الفريق فى حسابات معقدة ونمنح فرصة (التلاعب) للأندية الجزائرية فيما بينها
*نُريد (45 الف شفت) على مدرجات ملعب المريخ لايعرفون الصمت طيلة زمن اللقاء.
*تعالوا نتقمص دور (الالتراس) فى كل انحاء الملعب.نشجع بحراره وحماس دون إنقطاع.لانتدخل فى إختيارات المدرب.نساند من يخطئ ونصفق لمن يُجيد داخل المستطيل الاخضر
*ولا اعتقد ان هنالك (حكم عاقل) يُمكن ان يفكر فى ظل فريق يقف خلفه اكثر من (45الف شفت) لايتوقف عن التشجيع طيلة زمن اللقاء
*بالتشجيع الداوى والقوى (نحافظ على حقوقنا من سطو الحكام) ونحفز نجومنا من اجل الإجادة.ونقذف الرعب فى نفوس الخصوم
*سننتظر صوت الصادق واوا الذى يشق عنان السماء قائداً للجنة التعبئة المريخية صاحبة الحضور الدائم فى المدرجات.وكذلك الحال لتجمع الراوبط هذا الكيان الذى وضع بصمته فى مدرجات المريخ إلى جانب (إجتهادات وإبتكارات) مريخاب ساس واساس الذين ننتظر منهم كل جديد وكذلك الحال لبقية الكيانات التشجيعية الاخرى
*وحسب ماعلمت فإن التراس جوارح المريخ يعملون فى صمت من اجل تجهيز (تيفو مميز) يغطى الناحية الشرقية من ملعب الزعيم إلى جانب قيادتهم للتشجيع كما إعتادوا دائماً
*أما عن (الكورفا سود) معقل شفوت(التراس اوليمبوس مونس) فيطول الحديث وما تم إنجازه من عمل خلال الفترة الماضية سيظهر بحول الله تعالى مساء الاحد القادم وسيكون بمثابة المفاجأة السارة للجميع
*اصبح الجميع عند كل لقاء افريقى ينتظر ما سيخرج من الجهة الجنوبية لملعب المريخ من مفاجات وروائع بعد ان تبنى شوفت الكورفا سود تصدير الدهشة للجميع من خلال إبتكاراتهم وطريقتهم المميزه فى التشجيع والمسانده طيلة زمن اللقاء
*وما فكرة (مدرج اللهب) إلا دليل على العقلية المتميزه لهؤلاء الشفوت الذين يفعلوا (كل الممكن وبعض المستحيل) من اجل صناعة الفارق بمدرجات المريخ
*هى دعوة اوجهها لكل جماهير المريخ بالمشاركة الفاعلة من اجل إنجاح فكرة(مدرج اللهب) التى يُمكن ان تشكل نقلة كبيرة فى طريقة التشجيع والمساندة طيلة زمن اللقاء
*والفكرة تتلخص فى تواجد اكثر من (الفين مشجع) خلف المرمى الجنوبى وإرتداء (تى شيرت او قميص احمر) مع التشجيع الداوى طيلة التسعين دقيقه من خلال ترديد الاهازيج والإستمتاع(بجنون الكورفا)
*قد لا تروق فكرة إختيار (الكورفا سود) كموقع لظهور مدرج اللهب من البعض ويعتبرونه (تحيز)لفئة تشجيعية دوناً عن البقية.ولكن الجميع يعلم ان الجزء الجنوبى (من اى ملعب) داخل السودان اصبح معروفاً بانه منطقة جماهير المريخ خاصة فى مباريات القمة
*كما ان فكرة (مدرج اللهب) خرجت من داخل التراس اوليمبوس مونس ومن الطبيعى ان تكون الدعوة موجهة للجميع بالحضور (للكورفا سود)
*وفى نهاية الامر كل هذه الامور والتنافس الشريف بين الكيانات التشجيعيه المختلفه يصب فى مصلحة الزعيم بكل تاكيد وهذا هو المكسب الحقيقى
*ختاماً نضع كامل الثقة فى (شفوت المدرجات) من اجل المساهمه الفاعله فى فوز المريخ على وفاق سطيف.وتشكيل لوجة تشجيعيه تُصبح على كل لسان بحول الله تعالى
اخر الكلام
نحن اهل العزة جينا

*

----------

